# Who is your favorite Sun?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Just out of curiosity.. Johnson is my favorite.. he has an awesome demeanor (Duncanesque in that department) and he's great to watch.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Mine is Joe Johnson as well. There's no particular reason behind that, but I've been rooting for him since he first came into the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Amare is a very exciting player to watch, so I picked him. After seeing him hold back from dropping Francis, I've got more respect for Amare.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I voted Johnson as well.

Although Cabarkapa is up there as well because he looks like one of the cartoons from the Gorrillaz.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I am not a Suns fan, but I like Joe Johnson most. I think he is going to be great. I think the same of Amare, but I like Johnson´s style of play more, he is very cool.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Although Cabarkapa is up there as well because he looks like one of the cartoons from the Gorrillaz.


Haha, well I haven't seen the Gorrillaz but Zarko definitely has some neanderthal qualities. I can picture him wearing one of those one-piece caveman suits, dragging a club on the ground behind him while skulking through the village and grunting. No disrespect to Zarko, because he is by all means a nice guy.

Nice to see JJ has some fans outside of Phoenix.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The rookie from Brazil: Leandro Barbosa


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Amare cuz he is the future of the NBA.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Zarko


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I like Shawn Marion but Amare Stoudemire has to be my favorite Sun. Last year he won the Rookie of the Year honor and this year he was the MVP of the Rookie/Sophomore game at the NBA All-Star.

Suns should build the franchise around him!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Amare, he always gives 100% and hustles, plus he has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

itsamare

yes yes the most athletic big man in the L imo and he hustles also


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Current*: Marion, the guy has just got awsome D. He always puts a hand into a guys shot.

*All-time*: Kevin Johnson-nuff said..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Lampe!!!

Although i am biased because I am from Poland and Lampe is the best basketball player made in Poland.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

What was Lampe made out of?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare but JJ is very close although I don't think he has a Duncan attitude. IMO JJ is just very laid back which is nice but sometimes he is too laid back and looks a little sleepy on the court.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I thought that Amare will lead this poll, but Shawn Marion getting just one vote so far (mine) is kinda surprising


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Surprising that there isn't much love for the Matrix..


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Surprising that there isn't much love for the Matrix..


Was it ironic?  Cause I dont follow Suns board much, but Matrix was always my favourite player on Suns and one of most underrated in the league.

Edited.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why Shawn Marion probably doesn't get so many votes?

- His stupid interviews "You know what I mean"
- Shying away from contact. He should be dunking on people regularly but hardly ever does it anymore. At least he is mixing in some reverse dunks now.
- He is already with the Suns a lot longer and they haven't gotten out of the first round since his rookie season.
- He has a down year shooting the ball.

Shawn Marion is starting to draw a lot of criticism especially now with his contract.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

1. Marion
2. Amare
3. Lampe


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why Shawn Marion probably doesn't get so many votes?
> 
> - His stupid interviews "You know what I mean"
> ...


I agree with a lot of that, but not getting out of the first round has as much to do with the supporting cast as anything.. I mean even when he was young and had Kidd, who were the next best players? Rodney Rogers and Tony Delk? I just don't think he's ever had the right players around him to get out of the first round..

I think a lot of his criticism would be erased if he would just do what he was meant to do with that speed/agility/athleticism - slash. Even if he doesn't get all the way to the basket, he has a nice floater and he's pretty crafty inside of 8 feet. Even if he misses it, chances are he's going to get his own rebound.. 

I still think Shawn is invaluable because of the other things he does. He's superb on the break and creates a lot of turnovers, one of the best rebounding small forwards in the history of the NBA, and I think he'd be great as a third option offensively.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They had Cliff Robinson who was really good back then.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

1. Marion
2. Amare
3. Barbosa


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Matrix is my favorite, but I'm biased because I've been a huge fan of his since his UNLV days. You could tell he was something special back then.

I am proud of the way Amare has dedicated himself to improving his game, and for that, I give him huge respect. Same for JJ, breaking out this year.

I don't think there is anyone on this roster I don't like. 

Maybe Casey.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Man, JJ has gotten no votes recently. When I voted, he was tied for first with 4 votes, and there were only like 10 votes total.


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

i voted joe johnson. the guy is awesome. i was watchin him in pre season and picked him in the middle of my fantasy draft and people laughed but this guy is crazy and will get a whole lot better. i also think u guys should trade marion. he just doesnt seem fit there.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>indiana_07_pacers</b>!
> i was watchin him in pre season and picked him in the middle of my fantasy draft and people laughed but this guy is crazy and will get a whole lot better.


Hehe, I took JJ in the middle of my fantasy draft last year. In 7th round, also everybody were laughing at me and they were right. I had to drop him after few weeks and my pick was wasted. I promised not to make the same mistake with him this year, in which JJ wasnt drafted and was at FA. Even when he showed some signs of good play, I didnt took him and left him for other guys. Somehow I didnt trust him anymore and was kinda wrong. But I won the league in both seasons anyway, so nothing to worry about


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> What was Lampe made out of?


hahaha thats so good

obviously the answer is Lampe is made out of cheese


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> obviously the answer is Lampe is made out of cheese


Obviously.


----------

